
Clockster - AnuarBi
Hello!<p>We are a Singaporean startup Clockster (clockter.com) with an operational office in Kazakhstan would like to get to know what&#x27;s needed to share editorial content about us.
In brief - Clockster is an HRM system with biometrics and geofencing tracking businesses&#x27; employees time attendance. It&#x27;s been a bit more than 2 years since we launched and serving our clients in Ukraine, Russia, Singapore, Kazakhstan, Thailand, US, and Czech Republic. 
Please let us know what&#x27;s needed from our side. 
Cheers,
&#x2F;&#x2F;Anuar
CMO
======
gus_massa
You can submit your stuff here, but the only condition is that it must be
interesting :).

Usually it is better to submit a blog post about an interesting technical
problem you solved for your business, and put at the bottom more info and a
link to the main page. Try to look at the submission in the main page, and
find a few that are about a somewhat similar business and try to copy the
style.

Not too long and not too short. Technical but not cryptic. What interesting
anecdote can you tell to a technical friend that you have not seen for a year
while drinking a beer?

A few photos/graphs are nice. (I like images with information, I don't like
reaction gifs, but other users may disagree :( .)

Some possible technical post:

* What tech stack are you using? Why? Any problem you solved?

* Hardware? Fingers detectors? Anti cheating measures? Any problem you solved?

* Did you have problems with the fonts? We still have some problem here in Argentina with ñ, á, ... Country sensitive sorting of names is difficult. Any problem you solved?

I can't find the page. Can you type the link again?

Don't post too often or people will get angry (one or twice a week is fine.) A
few repost are ok (3?) but please don't repost too much.

